# NE Ohio lake stockings



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone know where you can find information on what ODNR stocks in our lakes? Looked all thru website but could only find trout.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Call their office, talk to someone in the fisheries department. They are more than willing to help.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

plenty of walleye fry go into mosquito. I can ask my buddy and he can tell me.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok just would have thought they kept records or something. Not that big if a deal.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, they keep records. They just don't publish everything.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, they keep records. They just don't publish everything.


Yup. Ohio knows what they're stocking. Many stockings are not public knowledge. Unless it's a fish tank fish (Oncorhynchus mykiss)


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've never understood why we as fisherman are left in the dark when it comes to public knowledge where our dollars go toward stocking local lakes. This information should be published somewhere and save us time from calling a district office leaving a voicemail etc.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

The ODNR is stocking 2 bass, 4 saugeye, 1 walleye, 3 perch, 5 muskies, 2 crappies and 140 million channel cats.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

OptOutside440 said:


> I've never understood why we as fisherman are left in the dark when it comes to public knowledge where our dollars go toward stocking local lakes. This information should be published somewhere and save us time from calling a district office leaving a voicemail etc.


Do you mean something like this: https://www2.dnr.state.mi.us/fishstock/

Michigan seems to have no problem being transparent regarding their stocking efforts.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Mickey said:


> The ODNR is stocking 2 bass, 4 saugeye, 1 walleye, 3 perch, 5 muskies, 2 crappies and 140 million channel cats.


sounds just like the same over here in pa.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mickey said:


> The ODNR is stocking 2 bass, 4 saugeye, 1 walleye, 3 perch, 5 muskies, 2 crappies and 140 million channel cats.


Too many bass on that list, and up the walleye, cause as a bass fisherman that is to me all they care about in this state. They act like it is Minnesota or something!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Too many bass on that list, and up the walleye, cause as a bass fisherman that is to me all they care about in this state. They act like it is Minnesota or something!


Boy....Ain't that the truth!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Just like the strick size limits on Bass at Wingfoot. They are 
try'in to make it a Trophy Lake. Lets see how that turns out.
They better put some in there so they got something to start with.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OptOutside440 said:


> I've never understood why we as fisherman are left in the dark when it comes to public knowledge where our dollars go toward stocking local lakes. This information should be published somewhere and save us time from calling a district office leaving a voicemail etc.


I agree with you, the data should be published. I have no idea why they don't, other than there's a whole lot of guys out there who consider themselves expert fisheries biologists. They may just be trying to spare themselves some static. You know, "Why are you stocking Muskie in there? Are you trying to ruin the (insert fish variety here) fishing?"

It's the same at my club, which is just over the line in PA. Opening day of trout is like a state holiday there, so the club stocks catchable size rainbows. At a monthly meeting the "Fish Chairman" announced the number of fingerling walleye and crappie stocked in our lakes. Immediately, some knucklehead was up his nose asking why we don't stock catchable size walleye. 



Mickey said:


> The ODNR is stocking 2 bass, 4 saugeye, 1 walleye, 3 perch, 5 muskies, 2 crappies and 140 million channel cats.


LOL! My BIL and I once watch a guy pull a float line on the north end of Mosquito. My BIL was curious, so he used the trolling motor to get a little closer and ask questions. Turns out the guy was after flatheads, which have also been stocked in Skeeter, and was using small bluegill for bait. As we talked, he kept pulling that line and removing channel cat after channel cat from it. Nice ones too! I figure he pulled at least 150 lbs of channel cats off that line!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mickey said:


> The ODNR is stocking 2 bass, 4 saugeye, 1 walleye, 3 perch, 5 muskies, 2 crappies and 140 million channel cats.


I have been at the Moggy boat ramp on 2 occasions, when the Hatchery truck
pulled in, dropped a hose in, about 10in. in dia. and released (he said) 5000 channel cats
about 9 in. long. I sat there in my boat and watched them swim away.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> I've never understood why we as fisherman are left in the dark when it comes to public knowledge where our dollars go toward stocking local lakes. This information should be published somewhere and save us time from calling a district office leaving a voicemail etc.


It's the "ole saying","ask me no question's and I'll tell you no ??!#$%BS"


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> I've never understood why we as fisherman are left in the dark when it comes to public knowledge where our dollars go toward stocking local lakes. This information should be published somewhere and save us time from calling a district office leaving a voicemail etc.


I can't speak on behalf of ODNR, but I would imagine that to a degree, some of their stocking efforts are meant to contribute to general conservation efforts or balance of local ecosystems. When you announce things you tend to have hordes of people show up. Every publicly announced ODNR stocking I have ever been to has always been jam packed with people.

Aside from that, I find it more satisfying to find fish on my own and not fish in a given area just off knowledge that it was stocked.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

theres way to many cats stocked. when i can sit on our local frozen lake and catch 68 channel cats in one spot and move and get another 20 or so without any gills or perch or crappy then theres too many....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Those things are feed'in machines...Imagine all the fry they consume.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

If people really new what the stockings were the ODNR would have more headaches and whiners crying then they do now.
Take Berlin reservoir for example. All the musky and walleye they net for eggs at that lake all the fry do not end up back there.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't believe any state wildlife agency puts ALL the fry from the eggs harvested back into the same lake that they where harvested from, that just doesn't seem practical.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I get all the reasons, but not certain why they wouldn't post something regarding some of the main larger lakes we all fish. Im not looking for controversy just interested in what has been stocked. I do agree they stock to many channel cats. They are panfish eating machines...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

The frustrating piece of all this is that we are paying for a license to fund the conservation. It would be nice to know what exactly that all is.

Quick story - I contacted the Medina County Parks Natural Resource Manager about Chippewa Lake to find out some information on their saugeye stocking. He himself told me that getting any information from the ODNR on the stocking of the lake was like pulling teeth and has still not been able to get concrete answers as to what has been stocked and when. I can only imagine as a manager that would be tough to coordinate when you're in charge of things like the rehabilitation of the lake and working on its overall balance in the ecosystem.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Speaking of Chippewa Lake....5/30/19....20,403 fingerling saugeyes
Atwood....96,783....Clendening....181,984....Leesville....62,936....Tappan....139,784....Piedmont....243,902....Salt Fork....205,921....Wills Creek Lake....23,771....Seneca Lake..Fry....5,474,280 in 3 stockings, 4/17,4/18, and 4/24 and Dillon Lake....268,396. Check with you district office and they will readily give you the info....Also, I do not work for any state agency, just take the time to find stuff out that I am curious about same as you can....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that my friends is a stocking report.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

The Sportsman Connection Northeast Ohio fishing map book has all the stocking data for most of the lakes and reservoirs in the area


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I'll give them a call. Ty

Just thought it would be public knowledge.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

apparently it is public knowledge, but you might have to look a little.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Speaking of Chippewa Lake....5/30/19....20,403 fingerling saugeyes
> Atwood....96,783....Clendening....181,984....Leesville....62,936....Tappan....139,784....Piedmont....243,902....Salt Fork....205,921....Wills Creek Lake....23,771....Seneca Lake..Fry....5,474,280 in 3 stockings, 4/17,4/18, and 4/24 and Dillon Lake....268,396. Check with you district office and they will readily give you the info....Also, I do not work for any state agency, just take the time to find stuff out that I am curious about same as you can....


Wow - that's great! Thanks Hatchetman, I would have thought I was digging hard going to a park's manager but I guess sometimes all you gotta do is try not to miss the forest for the trees.


----------



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

Hatchetman said:


> Speaking of Chippewa Lake....5/30/19....20,403 fingerling saugeyes
> Atwood....96,783....Clendening....181,984....Leesville....62,936....Tappan....139,784....Piedmont....243,902....Salt Fork....205,921....Wills Creek Lake....23,771....Seneca Lake..Fry....5,474,280 in 3 stockings, 4/17,4/18, and 4/24 and Dillon Lake....268,396. Check with you district office and they will readily give you the info....Also, I do not work for any state agency, just take the time to find stuff out that I am curious about same as you can....


Good info. Thanks for researching


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Anyone know where you can find information on what ODNR stocks in our lakes? Looked all thru website but could only find trout.


 . Not much ! but there sure is a lot of dead walleye at the boat launch ramp at Berlin after they get done milking them for some reason?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Eyegagger said:


> . Not much ! but there sure is a lot of dead walleye at the boat launch ramp at Berlin after they get done milking them for some reason?


Stress


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> The frustrating piece of all this is that we are paying for a license to fund the conservation. It would be nice to know what exactly that all is.
> 
> Quick story - I contacted the Medina County Parks Natural Resource Manager about Chippewa Lake to find out some information on their saugeye stocking. He himself told me that getting any information from the ODNR on the stocking of the lake was like pulling teeth and has still not been able to get concrete answers as to what has been stocked and when. I can only imagine as a manager that would be tough to coordinate when you're in charge of things like the rehabilitation of the lake and working on its overall balance in the ecosystem.


I'm not saying the parks manager was lying, but getting the information takes about 5 minutes if you drive to the district 3 headquarters and walk right up to the desk and ask. In fact, all of this is public record and extremely easy to get. You can also have all the way points for the state placed fish s=houses and structure. Once again, all public record. Every project the state does is monitored and documented for auditing purposes.


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)




----------

